# Cali and the tiny cat bed



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

One of three new cat beds arrived in the mail yesterday. SO MUCH tinier than it looked online. I tossed it onto the floor and walked away, knowing I would take all three of them in to work for a friend with Chihuahuas. When I walked back into the living room, bless her little heart, Cali was using it. She barely weighs 7 pounds, that's how tiny this cat bed is.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

How cute! As kitties say,

"If it fits (and even if it doesn't), I sits"


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Heh heh. Yes, they *do* that. I have a pic somewhere of my daughter's big black hairy cat sitting in a tiny box.... he explodes over all the sides, it's too funny. Gives a great illustration of "muffin top".


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Day 2. I may have to keep it. She genuinely likes lying in it.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Heh. Yes, I think she has claimed it.  Maybe she'll get tired of it after a while and you can pass it on, but for now, probably not a good idea.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow, what a stunning cat!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, she's extremely photogenic. 


Day 3, we're keeping the cat bed.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Is that what you call a divan? lol


btw, how are Charlee and Cleo?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Today - well, it's definitely hers to keep.  Charlee and Cleo have expressed no interest in it at all. I'll take the other two beds to work for the tiny dogs when they arrive.


----------



## ebonytigger (Jan 27, 2017)

Aww she's such a sweetheart, I gave my flat cat bed away because Ebony and Tigger took one look at it and decided they couldn't care less. I also got them both a igloo bed to see what they made of one with the intention of getting a second one of they both liked it and Ebony refuses to go in it and Tigger uses it as an ambush post for when Ebony's passing by (she's not done it for several weeks now so I think Ebony's probably clouted her over it at some point)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It doesn't look like it in this picture, but she actually fits inside when she's really curled up.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Knowing the cat-preference for undersize boxes, I guess this is logical, but it does make me think of *me* taking a nap on a loveseat! 

You bought a very successful product, well chosen.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

That is so funny! Your cat is gorgeous!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

marie! Photobucket wants you to update your account. Apparently, it's holding the pics hostage til then. :|


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, I'm not paying for Photobucket, so I'll have to figure something else out.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I think the last time I was there you could still keep a basic account for free. If they start wanting money, forget it. Hm. If you have a Google account, maybe you could try that? I have no idea how it works, but they keep telling me I have x amount of space somewhere, so I assume you can upload stuff.

Did you end up giving away the two other beds?


----------



## 11ls (Jul 2, 2017)

You can use Imgur, or Gyazo! Imgur is a reliable free web-hosting site, and Gyazo is a screenshot service where you can upload your pictures just by right clicking on them in your documents.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Spirite, you have to pay for third party hosting now, so you can't link to Photobucket for free anymore.  

11ls, thanks, I'll check those out.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Drat. They're depriving people of a whole lot o' kitty pics. Wish I'd seen these pics before they changed the rules. :dis


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aha! Just saw the sticky about Photobucket in the tech support forum. Tried the drag & drop and it worked! So...I await Miss Cali in the tiny bed.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

ok, here goes nothing. Edited to add: Okay that worked. I'll put Cali's pictures on my desktop this weekend and drag and drop them.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

While we're waiting, is that from an actual newspaper? Too funny...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Let's see if this works.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

And so they don't feel left out, my favorite pictures of Charlee photobombing Cleo


----------



## ebonytigger (Jan 27, 2017)

*sneaks in, snuggles the kitties, lets Tigger leave a "dead" toy mouse for marie, then sneaks out again*


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Great that you have rescued some of the pics! How annoying to have to do all that, though.

Does Charlee always fotobomb Cleo? Too funny!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Charlee is such a character, she does always have to be around when anything is going on.


----------



## Lea-Ann s (Jul 24, 2017)

Marie how to I view your images? I can't wait to see Cali in her new bed.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I finally could see the last photos and that bed is a hoot for a grown cat. Beautiful kitties.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Lea-Ann s said:


> Marie how to I view your images? I can't wait to see Cali in her new bed.


You should be able to see them, unless you're at work and images are blocked.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Really cute! I love your calicoes. No two are alike!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL! I don't know which set of pics made me laugh more. Cali wasn't actually trying to get in the bed though, you know. She just knew it was the best way to get you to take a pic of her gorgeous coat. Wow. 

I thought you happened to get a funny shot when I saw the first pic of Charlee photobombing Cleo. And then I saw the second. Too funny! Does Cleo ever photobomb Charlee?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No, I don't think so. But Charlee has to be involved in everything. Even when I clip the girls' nails, she jumps on the bed and supervises.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Charlee got Cali this time.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Haaa! 

Look at that little face. She's so cute!!

It's so funny that Charlee always seems to be in this slightly stalker-like pose, just lurking in the background.


----------

